# New life in the sun !!



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello There!
I am a 41 year looking for a fresh start abroad!!!! Im from Liverpool, have a beautiful home and have a good job working for the local Tranport Authority ...but have always had a desire to live abroad!!! My daughter has now flown the nest...and has here own apartment, and feel now is the time to go for it! I have holiday'd in the algarve a few times now..... (right by fishimans beach) and really enjoyed my time there. I would have sufficiant funding to live there for six to twelve months, with the intention of setting up my own businesss, if I choice to stay permanently. Would be very interested to hear of other peoples experience of living abroad be it good or bad, any regrets ??
Cheers!
Nicola x lane:


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

*Moving*



nicola67 said:


> Hello There!
> I am a 41 year looking for a fresh start abroad!!!! Im from Liverpool, have a beautiful home and have a good job working for the local Tranport Authority ...but have always had a desire to live abroad!!! My daughter has now flown the nest...and has here own apartment, and feel now is the time to go for it! I have holiday'd in the algarve a few times now..... (right by fishimans beach) and really enjoyed my time there. I would have sufficiant funding to live there for six to twelve months, with the intention of setting up my own businesss, if I choice to stay permanently. Would be very interested to hear of other peoples experience of living abroad be it good or bad, any regrets ??
> Cheers!
> Nicola x lane:


You have a hard choice here. If you give up your job and things don't work out in Portugal you might not be able to get a similarly good job on your return to the UK. Life here is hard for many, with unemployment rising and people struggling. (See other forum re unemployment) 

Living in a country is very different to holidaying there. I wish you luck with your decision, it's not one I would want to make. Having said that, if you play safe all your life, then life is going to be very boring.


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

*New life in the sun*



nicola67 said:


> Hello There!
> I am a 41 year looking for a fresh start abroad!!!! Im from Liverpool, have a beautiful home and have a good job working for the local Tranport Authority ...but have always had a desire to live abroad!!! My daughter has now flown the nest...and has here own apartment, and feel now is the time to go for it! I have holiday'd in the algarve a few times now..... (right by fishimans beach) and really enjoyed my time there. I would have sufficiant funding to live there for six to twelve months, with the intention of setting up my own businesss, if I choice to stay permanently. Would be very interested to hear of other peoples experience of living abroad be it good or bad, any regrets ??
> Cheers!
> Nicola x lane:


Hello Nicola, my wife and I moved over from Hoylake to the Silver Coast 18 months ago and can thoroughly recommend it. People needing to work or to run their own business here are finding it hard but some are making things work. It is a beautiful and unspoilt area, well worth a visit. Best of luck, Alex


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi Nicla first it is a nice place to live, but if your on your own and you have to find work , i agree whith margret ,the wages here are not good unless you have your own buisness, most of the expats here are working for estate agents getting paid only if they get a sale ,or b&b if you can not speak portugues, you will not be able to do the job you have in the uk ,my advice is to think very carefully ,you are still young, and can make the move in a few years 
diane


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Nicola,

I would say it depends what kind of business you are thinking of setting up. Make sure you research the competition and if all looks good, go for it. You will definitely get on better if you speak Portuguese. We lived in the Algarve for 3 years then moved to the Silver Coast 2 years ago. I prefer the climate here - mild winters and beautiful summers but not TOO hot like the Algarve can get. Also, I would suggest you visit in the winter so you can see the difference if you are looking for a good night life...
Good luck!!


----------

